# My Obsession



## bigguns (Dec 21, 2005)

Woke up exhausted this morning. It’s been busy in the office and today my body is aching from two gargantuan workouts this week. I gingerly eased myself out of bed, glanced at my weary self in the mirror, and for a fleeting moment I asked myself “why am I doing this?” Countless hours spent in the gym pressing, loading, unloading, pushing, pulling, loading, unloading, sweating, pushing harder…… and finally crawling out a broken man. How about all the eating, money spent on supplements, and time spent on the internet researching – then eating some more and buying more supplements and back onto the net in the hope of finding an untapped fountain of bodybuilding knowledge. A never ending cycle – always striving to be bigger, stronger, harder…..

So why do I go through all this? What is behind this madness? Am I insecure – sure, I guess in some ways I am. I’ve always felt short compared to my peers (I’m 5’8”) and I have had my fair share of complexes. That may have got me started in the gym – but that’s not what has kept me there. Am I looking to impress those around me – again to some extent the answer is yes. Of course I enjoy being complimented on having a good body and knowing that I can throw around more weight than any of my mates. However, I have a lovely girlfriend and a bunch of mates who would still be there if I wasn’t shredding my muscle fibres several times a week. So I don’t think that’s it. Do I feel the need to compete to satisfy my ego – possibly. Although I have no intention of entering any shows, I have competed on an international level at both squash and cricket (years ago), but I don’t think my ego can make me push myself this hard. What can the driving force behind this lifestyle be?

After much thought I’ve realised that I am simply an addict. I’m addicted to the wonderful euphoria the flows through me after pushing myself to my physical limit. I’m hooked on the satisfaction I feel when I make even the smallest gain. You may remember Arnold attempting to describe the “pump” and likening it to a constant orgasm. I have other hobbies and interests, but there is no denying that bodybuilding is not just a few hours in the gym every week – it’s a lifestyle. Anyone who has been at this game for awhile knows how much commitment is required. Will I be crawling out of the gym again tomorrow – YOU BET I WILL!

"When nothing seems to help, I go and look at a stonecutter hammering away at his rock perhaps a hundred times without as much as a crack showing in it. Yet at the hundred and first blow it will split in two, and I know it was not that blow that did it - but all that had gone before." Jacob Riis 


Are you obsessed? What are your reasons for playing this game?


----------



## Andrew (Dec 22, 2005)

*I do it for the strength*

You're a fine writer.  That sounds like the intro to your own book.  You set up a quandry and then solve it at the end with a nice bow and ribbon on the package!

My motivation for going to the gym and blasting myself without mercy is health.  Its fear of being weak.  I don't want to die weak and frail.  That happened to my father and it won't happen to me.  I would much rather die of a heart attack or stroke with the strength of a warrior than to go out with a wimper and a sigh.  So I never ask myself why I'm doing this.  I do it to be strong.  Pure and simple.  Strength is good.


----------



## bigguns (Dec 22, 2005)

I think you hit the nail on the head with regards "fear of being weak". Strength is definitely good! 

Thanks for the compliment. Much appreciated!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 22, 2005)

Yer welcome!


----------



## MR .T (Dec 24, 2005)

> "When nothing seems to help, I go and look at a stonecutter hammering away at his rock perhaps a hundred times without as much as a crack showing in it. Yet at the hundred and first blow it will split in two, and I know it was not that blow that did it - but all that had gone before." Jacob Riis


Ive never read this quote before I love it.


----------



## bigguns (Dec 29, 2005)

Glad you like it Mr. T. I thought it was very appropriate  :headbang:


----------



## Nitrateman (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting quote, because body building is sculpting of a sort.  
I am drawn to bb because it is one of the few endeavours in my life where I am in complete control, and where I am witness to the success and failure of my efforts on a constant basis.  If I work a body part well and good I can feel it respond.  What a high.  I can guage strength gains and muscle gains...strength gains I made, muscle gains I caused.  What a high.

Nitrateman


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 31, 2005)

That is quite inspirational.


----------



## squish (Dec 31, 2005)

*Why I Lift*

Bigguns:  Very thoughtful... interesting insights!  

I lift so I can look a certain way; I like being bigger than I should be.  I like it because in the gym it doesn't matter if you're blue or white collar but how much you lift and how much you've changed.  People could care less about the salary you make and are more interested in the weight of the scale or the amount of the lift.

Working out is primal hard physical work and in an increasingly sedentary world it becomes something that makes us unique.  I'm a bodybulder because in a soft, chubby world we are the superheros; we are what men and women are supposed to look like.

I train hard because I know that even though my coworkers may say what I do is odd; deep down they are envious of what I am.  I know because when there is no one else around it's me they come to asking for workout/ diet advice-- especially this time of year.  I am a meathead.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 31, 2005)

Bigguns I enjoyed reading it thanks! You must be a writer 

You know there is a saying!! The writer's only responsibility is to his art. He will be completely ruthless if he is a good one


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 31, 2005)

Keep em coming guys. Bigguns and Squish those are awseome thoughts.

I can relate totally to what both of you have said.


----------



## bigguns (Jan 4, 2006)

Squish - I totally agree with your post. It's quite amazing how the gym is a grand equaliser. Once you're throwing the weights around it doesn't matter how much money you have, what car you drive, how hot your piece of ass on the side is, what clothes you wear or where you live. That stuff all stops at the door. All that is left to define oneself is pure guts and determination...

And to the Captain - inspiring stuff about writing. Sadly I can't lay claim to being much of a writer myself but I do appreciate the compliments. Thought I was going to get bashed to sh!t when I posted this thread.

Any of the old timers seasoned with years of experience and knowledge care to venture their thoughts on this crazy game we play?


----------



## squish (Jan 4, 2006)

I also especially like it when people think you're an idiot just because you're bigger than them.  I like to let them continue to think that until just the right moment when you prove to them otherwise while not acknowledging their stereo type.

One time I was going throgh security at an airport and the security guy stated ripping on me ?!!?  Then he says... "I'm just being facetious; oh-oh big word huh?"  I just laughed it off.  Good thing I wasn't geared up at the time, didn't feel like getting a body cavity search.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 5, 2006)

bigguns said:
			
		

> Once you're throwing the weights around it doesn't matter  how hot your piece of ass on the side is,



Let's not go overboard now. It always counts how hot your piece of ass is?


----------



## bigguns (Jan 5, 2006)

Too true DR.... I was trying to paint an inspiring picture - but you're quite right. It definitely does matter how hot your piece of ass is.


----------

